# AZ SQ only show!



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Well kinda, we have show and shine going with it to but strictly no bass this time around, that way everyone can enjoy everyone's great sounding work!









We have a ramada to sit under but I still recommend bringing a tent to enjoy some shade and some lawn chairs to sit back and talk with people


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like a great event.......wish I could be there...... Central Fl needs a good SQ audio show


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

esque


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Bump for awesome show coming up!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

esque


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Ehsoungood show


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Le boomzy


----------

